# Cargar la bateria sube el voltaje del cargador ?



## djstigma (Dic 5, 2013)

tengo una duda o problema, el caso es que estoy tratando de cargar 4 baterias 12v conectadas en serie
el trafo con el puente rectificador entrega 48.5v pero cuando lo conecto para cargar se dispara a 60v
la pregunta es que esta pasando ? el voltaje del trafo es muy alto ? es normal que aumente el voltaje de X trafo al conectarlo a una bateria ? no entiendo nada
si me pueden sacar de la intriga les agradesco ...


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Dic 5, 2013)

deberia ser : 48*1.4142=67.88v

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/puente-rectificador-aumenta-voltaje-4377/


----------



## djstigma (Dic 5, 2013)

el tema que sin el puente el entrega unos 54v ac 
con el puente quedan 48v dc
al conectarle las baterias queda en 60v
y las baterias enpiesan a hacer ruido como si hirbieran en 1 segundo


----------



## opamp (Dic 5, 2013)

Tu trafo de 54 vac es muy alto para cargar 4 baterias, es màs apropiado para 5 bat.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Dic 5, 2013)

y si haces esto:

12*4=48/1.4142=33.9V

trafo de 30Vac


----------



## djstigma (Dic 5, 2013)

me recomiendas bajarle el coltaje ? a cuanto seria ? 
puedo sacarle vueltas al bobinado ya que lo arme yo hoy
el trafo es de unos 20 amp creo nose si influye en este problema



LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> y si haces esto:
> 
> 12*4=48/1.4142=33.9V
> 
> trafo de 30Vac



gracias amigo 
aclaro porque me comi un detalle, yo lo estoy probando con 4 baterias de 12v
pero en realidad va conectado a 6 baterias de 8v en serie


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2013)

Probá con un solo díodo y alguna resistencia serie de potencia que habría que calular o alguna lámpara de 110 quizás 300 o 500 watts para bajar la tensión y limitar corriente.

De que capacidad son las baterías ? En Ampere hora ?


----------



## djstigma (Dic 5, 2013)

hola amigo, aproximadamente de unos 25a
puedo directamente bajarle el voltaje al trafo sacando unas vueltas, que te parece ?
y tengo unas resistencias de potencia de 10w 022ohms que puedo implementar con esto
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2013)

54 Vac por ²√2 = 76 V pico , es lo que da tu cargador

Vos necesitás 56 Vdc para cargalas , así que 76 - 56 = 20 V que deberán caer en la resistencia.

Por ley de Ohm R = V / I = 20V / 2,5A = *8 Ohms* (tomo la décima parte de la capacidad de la batería)

Potencia P = V² / R = 20 por 20 / 8 = 400 / 8 = 50 Watts . . . debería ser de* 100 Watts *

Quizás mejor bajar el transformador a* 41Vac*


----------



## djstigma (Dic 5, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 54 Vac por ²√2 = 76 V pico , es lo que da tu cargador
> 
> Vos necesitás 56 Vdc para cargalas , así que 76 - 56 = 20 V que deberán caer en la resistencia.
> 
> ...



jaja me parece muy buena idea sino precisaria otro gabinete solo para la resistencia 
muchas gracias amigo


----------



## djstigma (Dic 6, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 54 Vac por ²√2 = 76 V pico , es lo que da tu cargador
> 
> Vos necesitás 56 Vdc para cargalas , así que 76 - 56 = 20 V que deberán caer en la resistencia.
> 
> ...



amigo sos un groso !
lo deje en 41v como dijiste y anda perfecto arranca a cargar y lo regule para que corte a los 52vdc que ya  deberian estar cargadas las baterias
el diseño del circuito de corte automatico lo voy a subir mañana ok capas le sirve a alguien mas y tiene un rango de voltaje muy grande 
un abrazo a todos los que me ayudaron


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2013)

Cada celda de Plomo Ácido es de 2 V pero cargada completa sería de 2,3 hasta 2,36.

En tu caso cada batería de 8V (4 celdas) estará completamente cargada a 9,2 o 9,44V

La suma de 6 baterías será de 48v y cargadas completamente a 55,2 hasta 56,64.

Te estás haciendo una moto eléctrica ?


----------



## opamp (Dic 6, 2013)

2M la bibliografía teórica y la recomendada por fabricantes recomiendan alcanzar los 2.44V y mantenerlos por 1 a 3 horas (hasta que I de carga se haga despreciable), para luego pasar a un régimen de flotación , 2.3V, para baterías de Pb-ácido por celda. Estamos hablando de 58.56Vmax y 55.2V para flotación, sabemos que la sulfatación empieza por una insuficiente carga.


----------



## djstigma (Dic 6, 2013)

Te estás haciendo una moto eléctrica ? [/QUOTE]

no amigo esto es para una corta cesped electrica, veras aca en mi pais no hay quien venda
ni arme estos cargadores, lo mas grande que hay son de 24v
aca traen motos electricas para vender pero no traen repuestos y nadie las repara porque no quieren tocarlas jaja aca los mecanicos arreglan motores a conbustion y los tecnicos en electronica no las arreglan porque se piensan que es trabajo de mecanico jaja
por ahora soy el unico en mi pais que las arregla y demas cosas.


----------



## analogico (Dic 6, 2013)

ese tester no sirve para medir tanta corriente (aunque lo dice en la etiqueta)


pero si consiges un amperimetro
puedes ver cuando la bateria esta descargada mucha corriente
y cuando la bateria esta cargada poca corriente, deberia marcar cerca de lo que calcularon mas arriba


----------



## opamp (Dic 6, 2013)

Hola Analogico, una Rshunt:0.1 Ohm en serie con la batería es una forma de medir el amperaje,(L de Ohm: I=V/R), encuentras de 10W,25W,50W.vatiajes mayores las tienes que fabricar o utilizar serie-paralelo.


----------



## djstigma (Dic 7, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> ese tester no sirve para medir tanta corriente (aunque lo dice en la etiqueta)
> 
> 
> pero si consiges un amperimetro
> ...



amigo si te referis al amperage si lo tengo claro, de todos modos no intente medir amperage ya que como decis lo dice en la etiqueta soporta 10a. eso que se ve es voltaje dc
y voltaje mide asta 600v dc/ac mas que suficiente


----------



## analogico (Dic 7, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Hola Analogico, una Rshunt:0.1 Ohm en serie con la batería es una forma de medir el amperaje,(L de Ohm: I=V/R), encuentras de 10W,25W,50W.vatiajes mayores las tienes que fabricar o utilizar serie-paralelo.


  de hecho fabrique un A de 10A    con  el shunt de un tester malo y la calibracion con otro tester sin calculos




djstigma dijo:


> amigo si te referis al amperage si lo tengo claro,



en realidad lo decia para que le agregaras un amperimetro de chasis al cargador




djstigma dijo:


> de todos modos no intente medir amperage ya que como decis lo dice en la etiqueta soporta 10a. eso que se ve es voltaje dc
> y voltaje mide asta 600v dc/ac mas que suficiente



electronicamnte el tester puede medir hasta 19.99A, pero los etiquetan a 10 por seguridad
los cables que trae  no soportan   10A  y el conector interno   dificil

le puedes cambiar los cables    
pero las mediciones de corriente las puedes hacer solo por poco tiempo


----------



## djstigma (Dic 7, 2013)

ok gracias lo tendre en cuenta
ahora tengo una duda, el trafo lo deje en 41v ac ok pero al conectarle el puente bridge caee
a unos 36ac y en la salida del puente tengo 33/34 dc. el carga rapido al principio y lento al final de carga pero note que al ponerle los cables del antiguo cargador perdio fuerza por asi decirlo. los cables son de 2mm o 3mm por 1.50m de largo. sera que ofrecen alguna resistencia ? antes de ponerlos el cargaba mejor llegaba a 52v dc ahora cargando llega asta 49.3v dc estoy dejando en carga ahora miso para ver si aumenta sino creo que tendre que agregar bobinado o sacar el puente bridge


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2013)

Te iba a decir que le dejaras al final varias salidas cada 2 V como para hacerle un ajuste fino


----------



## opamp (Dic 7, 2013)

Siempre se coloca una resistencia en serie entre el rectificador y el banco de baterías, te permite limitar la I inicial, te permite medir la I de carga y ver su evolución en el tiempo de carga, la Rlimitadora está entre 1 Ohm a 0.1 Ohm( a menor I de carga mayor R limitadora).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2013)

A mi me gustan mas las PTC lamparas-focos


----------



## djstigma (Dic 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te iba a decir que le dejaras al final varias salidas cada 2 V como para hacerle un ajuste fino


eso ubiera sido buena opcion, tenes idea porque el puente en ves de aumentar lo baja ? porque es conectarlo y caee la alterna y la continua
igual mañana se lo llevan, si no funciona del todo bien le digo que me lo traigan y le agrego vueltas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2013)

Si cae la tensión es probable que el transformador o tenga alambre fino o sea algo inductivo (espiras por volt de más)

Como te dice Opamp se suele usar unos Volts de mas y una resistencia limitadora


----------



## djstigma (Dic 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si cae la tensión es probable que el transformador o tenga alambre fino o sea algo inductivo (espiras por volt de más)
> 
> Como te dice Opamp se suele usar unos Volts de mas y una reisstencia limitadora



ok la resistencia se la puse, ya levanto mas carga paso los 50v capas es porque al estar cargandose aumenta la resistencia en las baterias y le lleva un poco mas, que por un lado es mejor asi para no romperlas


----------



## Silici0 (Ene 30, 2014)

Hola a todos este cargador funciona con un 555 y esta en estado de conmutación por lo que los transistores no se calientan 

Inductor = ((Vin-Vout)*tON)/I

Vin = voltaje de entrada
Vout= Voltaje de salida
tON= tiempo de encendido
I= corriente de entrada

Para calcular el ducty cycle (ciclo de trabajo) se utiliza esta ecuación
Vout/Vin = D

para el tON s utiliza la siguiente formula
(1/F)*D

Donde F= frecuencia de trabajo.

para el capacitor se usa la siguiente ecuación
I/(8*F*Vripple)
Donde:
F= Frecuencia
Vripple= voltaje de rizo



puede cargar con una corriente constante de 2 Amperios y un voltaje constante de 13.5 volts


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2014)

Ummmmm , la parte que controla la corriente (R7 / R9) está a masa y debería ir en serie , no ?


----------



## Silici0 (Ene 30, 2014)

si esta en serie, la resistencia de 100 Ohms es para limitar la corriente del transistor que sensa la corriente y evita que en dado caso de un corto circuito no se destruya el transistor. La R7 simboliza la carga
se me fue ponerle load


----------

